# Snake or reptile room pics



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi , i am looking to build a an outdoor reptile room to house my snakes. Just wondering if anyone has any pictures they can show me please? Thankyou


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 19, 2010)

No pic's yet but just bought a 21 foot caravan and now converting it


----------



## MrBates (Mar 19, 2010)

hoppyone said:


> No pic's yet but just bought a 21 foot caravan and now converting it


 
Keep us updated with your progress. It sounds like a great idea.


----------



## AaronR (Mar 19, 2010)

Some pics of my herp room. spare for sick or new animals or quarintine etc


----------



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice pictures,but i am after a room outside in which the cages are keep in. Thanks anyway


----------



## Slats (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you build an outdoor room?!? TIC


----------



## shane14 (Mar 19, 2010)

so far, rearranging eveything atm, getting so stands and stuff


----------



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

I am thinking of building it out of timber or corrugated iron and then line the inside with insulation and weather board.


----------



## AaronR (Mar 19, 2010)

where abouts are you located? inj88u?


----------



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

Sydney near liverpool


----------



## shane14 (Mar 19, 2010)

forgot to add, its my shed, all insulated.


----------



## AaronR (Mar 19, 2010)

I have done a few garage fit outs the most important thing is the type of insulation. roll or batt ventilation etc I work for a large shed mobb and ironically have sold a few and designed a few for fellow herpers. PM me if you want any help or design quieries.


----------



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks AaronR , i am looking for a size of 4m x 4 m with a glass sliding door on the front 2m width by 1.8 high i think that is standed size. what insulation do you recomend to use. I was going to use roll. Thanks


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is my mates Tiger snake enclosure


----------



## AaronR (Mar 19, 2010)

diffinatly roll a product called glareshield or equivilant its just like heavy duty bubble wrap. Consider a higher wall height as this increase the heat envelope in the warmer months. I used whirly birds as windows can get broken and are easily seen through but you could go and get bars just really depends on your attitude to herp security there but both allow good airflow.
If you went batts the have fine fibres that may effect the herps or your respirtry systems. and of course roll the walls with the glareshield also so many people in know dont.


----------



## inj88u (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the informations, you have been great help. The wall height will have to be 2.4 height. Do you have any photos of the rooms you have designed.


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 19, 2010)

im the same i am getting a builder mate to build it for me, a timber frame with villa board on the outside and then insulation and then villa board lining the inside aswell. a mate that breeds reps siad for ventalation use a ceiling fan mounted on the wall.
mine will be 4m long x 2m wide by 2.1 m high.


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 19, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is my mates Tiger snake enclosure


 

Here some pics of their roughies and beardies enclosure


----------



## Slats (Mar 19, 2010)

Ceiling fans can only be mounted on the ceiling.
I would watch the 2.1 metres. Building standard heights vary but generally are 2.4 IMO


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 19, 2010)

my very full room, but i still see room for more!


----------



## AaronR (Mar 20, 2010)

building heights for habitable rooms must be atleast 2.4 non habitiable can be atleast 2.1 having said the benifit of 4x2 xany height below 3m is you shouldnt require any building permits as you are below 10sqm2 nor should you require a town planning permit but all area may have different bylaws. In the middle of one now part converversion. but can be easily converted into a granny flat


----------



## inj88u (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks good. That is what i picture my to look like.


----------



## AaronR (Mar 20, 2010)

It is good as it can be a self contained granny flat or unit if you sell the property not only a herp room this model will have a water tank to supply all water requirement ceiling fans it has dual layer glareshield and batt insulation held in with 6mm plasterbord ample room for heaps of herps. I am a strong believer in multiple use design and if you need or want help designing e-mail/pm me your info and I am more than happy to assist


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 20, 2010)

Simon
Roger tells me you make very fine enclosures.


----------



## dougie210 (Apr 12, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Simon
> Roger tells me you make very fine enclosures.


 Yes he does!! Iv got a few built from him and they are wonderful!


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 12, 2010)

heres my snake , geckos, frogs room.[ they are old pics] 
i have a fair bit of more room before i consider it full .


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

This is home until i move into our new house and then im def going to set a room up 8),i got these cabinets off ebay for like $20..


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 12, 2010)

schizmz i just got a corner cabinet from st vinnies for $20. was gonna put sliding doors in it but seeing yours i think i might do a front like that. it is almost exactly like that cabinet, just a lot smaller, prob only 5ft high. and is that gimelee i see on top?


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> and is that gimelee i see on top?









And my axe!



PilbaraPythons said:


> Here is my mates Tiger snake enclosure



Where is this from? A reptile park or something? Beautiful enclosures.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol yes it is..errr..its my sons!....yer beney i like the swing doors. much better for access


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

schizmz said:


> Lol yes it is..errr..its my sons!....yer beney i like the swing doors. much better for access



They seem more escape proof than sliding doors too, no gaps or anything.


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

naledge said:


> They seem more escape proof than sliding doors too, no gaps or anything.


 Yer we have decided to go with them from now on..just so much easier to get the snakes out,or to go in and clean etc..and you can see the $5 locks from bunnings on the side..no chance of littlle kids opening them cos of the height and they are a very solid seal/lock.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 12, 2010)

circa 1984


----------



## shane14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Naledge its from Naturalist Reptile Park. I bought both my carpets of the owners, couldnt of gone through anyone better imho.


----------



## shane14 (Apr 12, 2010)

something about that ladies clothes told me 80's haha


----------



## simonchristie (Apr 12, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Simon
> Roger tells me you make very fine enclosures.


 

Thanks Dave, Roger tells me you got an olive python i need of a new home too :lol:


----------



## inj88u (Sep 2, 2010)

*My reptile room is finsh*


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 2, 2010)

looks awsome inj88u


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 2, 2010)

thats a crazy room inj88u


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice mate, very nice.

Is that stump by the door for a free range herp to get some sunshine?


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

inj88u hey that looks great mate well done


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 2, 2010)

inj88u very nice set up mate...guessing you got that build...how much was the room>?


----------



## inj88u (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, the log is used for putting them on to when i am cleaning my cages.


----------



## zuesowns (Sep 3, 2010)

love your herp room mate, looks great.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome herp room inj88u very clean and tidy..! Nice work


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 3, 2010)

some of my enclosures theres scattered where ever they fit in the lounge room, need a bigger house  I built all mine.

View attachment 162317
View attachment 162318
View attachment 162319
View attachment 162320
View attachment 162321


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 3, 2010)

more
View attachment 162322
View attachment 162323
View attachment 162324
View attachment 162325


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your pics of your enclosures and herp rooms...Pythons Rule i love the wwoden cabinets....we have our eye on a lovely one at our local pet shop and i think we are going to have to get it and varnish it ourselves it looks lovely

Elizabeth


----------



## inj88u (Sep 4, 2010)

all up about $5,000, thanks to my mates that are in the building trade.


----------



## ericrs (Sep 4, 2010)

this is my setup i just completed. i have access to a cabinet making workshop so i just build as i need them and stack them ontop. works well and saves space keeping to one same outside diameter and just putting a divider in the middle when needed. they are more breeder focused over display but works well.
i do recommend going to a cabinet maker and doing this. just get them to cut it up as a flat pack and make it at home. if you make a 1 size vivarium and get some dividers cut up its very space efficent. i have 8 vivariums 4 with dividers that can be simply removed. works great. if anyone is keen and wants to know more just give me a pm. or if your close to blackwood in adelaide drop round one day.
eric


----------



## Ronny (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the look of your mate , lucky buggar .lol lol


----------

